# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  UFS NEW SETUP 2.3.0.0 SUCCESSFULLY INSTAL WITH FULL INSTRUCTION BY KHALID Gill

## mohamed73

*FIRST FORGET ALL OLD SETUP* THEN REMOVE OR UNINSTALL OLD SETUP FROM PC *NOW DOWNLOAD BELOW SETUP*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *NOW OPEN THIS SETUP UFS PANEL* *1-CLICK ON CHECK BOX
2-CLICK ON UPDATE BOX
3-AGAIN CHECK BOX 
4-NOW CLICK CHECK SERVER
5-NOW U CAN INSTALL & WAIT UNTIL COMPLETE PROCESS LIKE THIS*    *AFTER SUCCESSFULLY INSTAL THIS PROCEDURE U CAN SEE ALL UFS SETUP** IN DESKTOP*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على التوضيح

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكـــــــــــــرا شكرا شكـــــــــــــرا
أخى موضوع رائع +++

----------


## gsm_bouali

هذا فيديو لتوضيح   *hwk box updated succcesfully*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salinas

شكرا لك على التوضيح

----------


## horo

كل الشكر لجهودكم

----------


## ighdriss

شكرا لك على التوضيح

----------


## ابوهاله

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ahmedhessin2

شكرا لك على التوضيح

----------


## apimab

شكرا لك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## radouani

merci

----------


## mohamedgsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ميمون20

شكرا أخي....

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكورياغالي

----------


## amarone

شكرا أخي....

----------


## yaqine

شكرا لك على التوضيح

----------

